# Band attachment



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been using this style of band attachment exclusivly now for a while and I cannot see myself going back to any of the other methods. It is so simple to use and you can change band sets in seconds.
All I do is roll the band from the top into a tight roll and strech it out and slide it into the slot. The rubber expands and holds itself in place. The only time you can use this is if you wrap the bands around the forks. Don't make the mistake of pulling the bands unless they are around the fork or they will pull out and slap you in the you know what.
If used properly this is a great way to attach bands.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice Roger, Fast, elegant and secure-what's not to like? Flatband


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting Roger


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love the attachment method! It is hard for me to shoot in styles other than OTT, but I bet I just have not given it enough time.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

What a great way to connect to the fork ....... and great of you to share with us. I will definitely try that and I am sure I will be using it steady. Thanks.

Al


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

If the band slit were horizontal instead of vertical, do you think this attachment would work for OTT?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thats real cool


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very cool and very different idea, and setup.

However I do think that i will stay with Theraband strips, given my extra strong bands, and extended draw length.

Cheers Allan...... Sorry All My Internet Connection Has Been Down For 2 Days


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Go Roger, I don't know of anyone that "thinks out of the box" more than you . Great innovation , and I'm certain it won't be your last. Can't wait to see what's next.


----------

